# The best company of internet in El Cairo



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

I feel very annoyed because I have D-Link
Company in my house. All the time no arrive the middle of the speed when put on in my house the Internet. The true is I'm haven't experience in this things; but I going to speak with the man
In the company and say me " before we have a problems whit the connection" but after one year with the same ( and never have good Internet) started for think about change the company. Probably this take weeks for the old company and the next; but I'm feel afraid the other company make the same, say you pay and never arrive what you pay, and is important for connection with my country and etc. 
The question is , anybody know one company good, and they send me what me pay?? Anybody have the same problem??? 

Thanks


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Mio said:


> I feel very annoyed because I have D-Link
> Company in my house. All the time no arrive the middle of the speed when put on in my house the Internet. The true is I'm haven't experience in this things; but I going to speak with the man
> In the company and say me " before we have a problems whit the connection" but after one year with the same ( and never have good Internet) started for think about change the company. Probably this take weeks for the old company and the next; but I'm feel afraid the other company make the same, say you pay and never arrive what you pay, and is important for connection with my country and etc.
> The question is , anybody know one company good, and they send me what me pay?? Anybody have the same problem???
> ...


D-link is not an internet company but a manufacturer of Routers. There are various speeds of router 802.11n is the best. Fastest is N300 currently.

Also depends which package you Internet Service Provider (ISP) has given you. Popular ISP's are TE Data and Link.net


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

Lanason said:


> D-link is not an internet company but a manufacturer of Routers. There are various speeds of router 802.11n is the best. Fastest is N300 currently.
> 
> Also depends which package you Internet Service Provider (ISP) has given you. Popular ISP's are TE Data and Link.net


May I ask what's the best speed we can get and for what price?


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, but the company say me that where live no have good service and no arrive good speed because have very people ; before is less , and they no renew the signal for all the people live now here... For it I question if any body know what is the company for Internet what arrive the speed really you pay, and no the middle. 

Thanks in all cases ;-)


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

My internet is really slow, but luckily there is a big business across the street with an unencrypted wi-fi.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Mio said:


> Yes, but the company say me that where live no have good service and no arrive good speed because have very people ; before is less , and they no renew the signal for all the people live now here... For it I question if any body know what is the company for Internet what arrive the speed really you pay, and no the middle.
> 
> Thanks in all cases ;-)


If you live in Rehab - go to Telecom Egypt building - its on the corner of Rehab Sporting Club nearest to Mall 2. Its actually the telephone exchange - I've been upstairs and seen all the connections 

They have Telecom Egypt to check your landline and TE Data for the internet - both operate from the same office on the ground floor.


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

Lanason said:


> If you live in Rehab - go to Telecom Egypt building - its on the corner of Rehab Sporting Club nearest to Mall 2. Its actually the telephone exchange - I've been upstairs and seen all the connections
> 
> They have Telecom Egypt to check your landline and TE Data for the internet - both operate from the same office on the ground floor.


They don't serve Rehab only, do they?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

No they serve the whole country
But have local offices in Rehab

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for alls!!!! I try this week. Thank you very much!!!!


----------

